# EMBALSES.NET > Biología > Zoologia (Animales) >  Fauna en el Segre

## sergi1907

Unas aves que pude fotografiar ayer en el tramo final del Segre













Un saludo :Smile:

----------


## frfmfrfm

Gracias Sergi por el reportaje.
Cuantas algas hay en el Segre ?.
Se podía hacer un buen estudio ahí.
Un saludo compañero.

----------


## perdiguera

> Gracias Sergi por el reportaje.
> Cuantas algas hay en el Segre ?.
> Se podía hacer un buen estudio ahí.
> Un saludo compañero.


Eso que ha puesto sergi1907 es lo que en la zona se llama aiguabarreig, es decir mezcla de aguas; se trata de una zona donde se juntan las aguas del Segre y el Cinca, llegando a la cola del embalse de Ribarroja, entre las localidades de Mequinenza y Torrente de Cinca por una parte y La Granja d'Escarp por la otra.
Hay por tanto poca velocidad, el embalse no deja mucha diferencia de cota, con lo que las aguas se remansan y dan lugar a la presencia de múltiples algas, como bien dices.
Lo que da lugar a una verdadera zona lacustre con la correspondiente flora y fauna de esos lugares.

----------


## sergi1907

Unas aves después del embalse de Lleida













Un saludo :Smile:

----------


## embalses al 100%

Vaya festín que se están dando los patos esos...
Anda que no hace tiempo, que no veo pájaros en un río...

----------


## F. Lázaro

Buenas capturas Sergi  :Smile: 




> Vaya festín que se están dando los patos esos...
> Anda que no hace tiempo, que no veo pájaros en un río...


Pues aquí se entran hasta dentro de casa  :Big Grin: 

El año pasado todavía me acuerdo de cuando se metió uno en casa de mi abuela. Me llama y me dice que se le había metido un conejo, y cuando voy, resulta que era un ánade friso. Tuve que coger el cabezal del rebuey y cogerlo con eso, y después soltarlo junto al arroyo.

----------


## perdiguera

> Buenas capturas Sergi 
> 
> 
> 
> Pues aquí se entran hasta dentro de casa 
> 
> El año pasado todavía me acuerdo de cuando se metió uno en casa de mi abuela. Me llama y me dice que se le había metido un conejo, y cuando voy, resulta que era un ánade friso. *Tuve que coger el cabezal del rebuey y cogerlo con eso, y después soltarlo junto al arroyo*.


Ni idea de que es eso, F. Lázaro.
Ahora que yo hubiese hecho como los americanos, el que invade mi propiedad lo paga con la vida, y al puchero.

----------

